# Where to put the ashes?



## pug mom (Sep 5, 2018)

As a 15th anniversary present to each other, my husband and I built a deck on our townhome.  We LOVE it.  We have moved our smoker onto the deck, and now I need a safe ash can that can stay outside to safely put the ashes from the smoker in that won't scorch the deck.  You all were wonderful in your suggestions about the grill mat, so now I am hoping you can help me with this.  I am thinking about putting a galvanized steel pail with a lid on an elevated metal plant stand. Do you think this would work?  It's not a ton of ashes; my smoker only uses 2 oz of wood chunks per 10 pounds of meat and has a max load of 35 pounds of meat. 

If you have other suggestions, would you please provide links to specific products?  THANKS!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2018)

A galvanized bucket on a cinder block, and then I scatter them in the garden, great stuff for lime and potassium.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 5, 2018)

That would work.  Just be careful, if it is really windy out that can may fall over. Also, wait to clean out your smoker. (like the next day) so you don’t have to place the can on the elevated stand and the chance of it tipping over.  Lastly, wood ash is good for the garden!  We use it in our garden!  (No charcoal ash, not good)


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 5, 2018)

I use one of those galvanized buckets. The handle is designed to seal the lid on tight.You wouldn't need a plant stand. Pick up a 1 foot square cement paver from HD or Lowes for a couple bucks. Heck, 4 bricks for 40 cents a piece would work too. 

I use mine for ashes from my Kettle and my smoker. I also keep it under the side burner of my gas grill, which I use for a charcoal starter for my chimney. Any hot embers fall right into the bucket. Just missed an example. BSC thighs grill smoking on the Kettle.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 6, 2018)

At BBQ competitions, there's usually a big steel tub for an ash/ember drop.
`


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

I agree a small metal trash can with a locking lid works perfectly. We use one for the ashes in our home heating pellet stove. 


Chris


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 6, 2018)

I use the locking can and works excellent.  About 12 bucks if I recall.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2018)

Bingo! That's the one!


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 6, 2018)

Why is the locking lid needed?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> Why is the locking lid needed?


If you've hot embers, first off to help smother any live embers, secondly it'll keep the wind from possibly blowing any sparks and third in case it was to get knocked over.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 6, 2018)

preach it brutha!..................safety is always a good thang.
roll tide
tony


----------



## kelbro (Sep 7, 2018)

Those lids fit really tight right out of the box. The locking part of the bail is just added insurance.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 7, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> That would work.  Just be careful, if it is really windy out that can may fall over. Also, *wait to clean out your smoker. (like the next day)* so you don’t have to place the can on the elevated stand and the chance of it tipping over.  Lastly, wood ash is good for the garden!  We use it in our garden!  (No charcoal ash, not good)



*THIS.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2018)

I have the same bucket as Ray has, you can put hot coals in it & shut the lid, or pour some water in it to put the fire out immediately. 
Al


----------

